# Hello / Introducing myself :-)



## Sivan (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello,

We are (yet) another family who is based in the UK and considers to move to Cyprus 

I stumbled upon your forum and will start researching it shortly. I just wanted to briefly introduced us: I am English, married to an Israeli and we have a small girl. We have been living in various places (currently in London) so the idea moving is not a new thing for us 

Cheers,

Sivan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sivan said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are (yet) another family who is based in the UK and considers to move to Cyprus
> 
> ...


Hi Sivan,
Welcome to the forum


----------

